# Drip edge--necessary here?



## enforcer (Aug 25, 2008)

is drip edge necessary on the rakes? we are using it along the eaves.


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

enforcer said:


> is drip edge necessary on the rakes? we are using it along the eaves.


Topic is under debate :w00t:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

enforcer said:


> is drip edge necessary on the rakes? we are using it along the eaves.


I feel drip is necessary weather code requires it or not, however, to answer your question I'd put it on for at least good looks if you're already putting it on the eaves. That would just look too look tacky.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Drip edge isn't necessary anywhere, as long as the roofing material is applied properly. But you're going to have a tough time of making a good-looking job without it.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Drip edge isn't necessary anywhere, as long as the roofing material is applied properly. But you're going to have a tough time of making a good-looking job without it.


it is if you don't want drooping and cracking edges, or want to stop wind driven rain from getting to the roof deck


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

We always run a rake edge here and all the jobs that have specs require it.
The specs always required rake over the top of felt paper to keep wind driven rain over the top of felt.

Also:
It will help hold aluminum facia if the HO ever decides to go that route.


----------



## NNY (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes , we use drip on the rakes . I think it looks cleaner and saves time overall and yes for holding the alum. facia if that is applied .


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Aoscar said:


> it is if you don't want drooping and cracking edges, or want to stop wind driven rain from getting to the roof deck


Technically true. OTOH, any day of the week I could show you multiple decades-old sheds with no drip edge and healthy roof decks. :thumbsup:


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

oldfrt said:


> We always run a rake edge here and all the jobs that have specs require it.
> The specs always required rake over the top of felt paper to keep wind driven rain over the top of felt.
> 
> Also:
> It will help hold aluminum facia if the HO ever decides to go that route.



I always use I&W at the rake, and the drip edge is always installed before the I&W is put down. So the I&W is ran OVER the drip edge on the rakes, and under the drip edge on the gable ends.

If water penetrates the roof at any point and runs down the underlayment at the rake, it will run right behind the drip edge/fascia.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

J-Peffer said:


> I always use I&W at the rake, and the drip edge is always installed before the I&W is put down. So the I&W is ran OVER the drip edge on the rakes, and under the drip edge on the gable ends.
> 
> If water penetrates the roof at any point and runs down the underlayment at the rake, it will run right behind the drip edge/fascia.


IMHO,
It's a nice precaution,but I believe it is overkill and just another way for more I&W to be sold.

Thirty something years of tearing off roofs and never saw any damage from leakage along the rakes.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

oldfrt said:


> IMHO,
> It's a nice precaution,but I believe it is overkill and just another way for more I&W to be sold.
> 
> Thirty something years of tearing off roofs and never saw any damage from leakage along the rakes.


I've seen some, some from ice too. I also like putting the drip over the underlayment on the rakes.


----------



## dennis (Nov 17, 2004)

Just like felt, there are more good reasons to use it than not.

Most important is that it protects osb and plywood roof sheathing from the elements. Not necessary with plank sheathing, but it does dress it up and smooth the lines.


----------



## roofbutcher (Jul 25, 2009)

oldfrt said:


> IMHO,
> It's a nice precaution,but I believe it is overkill and just another way for more I&W to be sold.
> 
> Thirty something years of tearing off roofs and never saw any damage from leakage along the rakes.


Agreed.

You don't need a roof under the roof if you know how to roof.

Drip edge does look nice on the rakes though.


----------



## JTW (Jan 22, 2009)

I like to use drip edge all around rakes and eaves, it just looks clean and is short money. Maybe a good question toinclude in the discussion is do you prefer aluminum or galvi drip edge and why?????


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

JTW said:


> Maybe a good question toinclude in the discussion is do you prefer aluminum or galvi drip edge and why?????


Aluminum, no contest. Galvanized *will* rust sooner or later. Every nail hole and cut edge is a starting point.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> Aluminum, no contest. Galvanized *will* rust sooner or later. Every nail hole and cut edge is a starting point.


Also works better with the rest of the flashings for a roof. Metals should not be mixed.:no:

On the other hand, if you have a real ragged edge it's easier to straighten out with painted steel. Always pros and cons.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

there are some highly rust resistant painted steel roofing metal out there which ever you use there is no real substitute for gauge


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

chancesrurahack said:


> all great answers!




Great Answer!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

^^^^ I can tell.....................You is definately ones of us!!! Wacky, that is! ^^^^


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I use it everywhere it protects the raw edges of the sheathing


----------

